# Game 27: Los Angeles Lakers (15-11) @ New York Knicks (11-15) [2/10]



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*@*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe at MSG? We know he usually likes to put on a show there. And with the sudden huge following for Lin, the Garden should be rocking tomorrow. Can't wait.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Fisher guarding Jermey Lin should be uh.... interesting???


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Time to snap a straight jacke on the Linsanity. We gotta run under the screens on this kid please someone tell the Lakers to force Lin to make jumpshots. 

Just have Kobe guard him and play the Rondo defense on him. play off. 

Someone is gonna have to find Novak for 3's as well. Bynum Kobe and Gasol should have big games.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

looking forward to seeing more than just vid clips of Lin


----------



## farzadkavari (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm sure Fisher is gonna find a way to make Lin look like Magic Johnson.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

farzadkavari said:


> I'm sure Fisher is gonna find a way to make Lin look like Magic Johnson.


Remember the "Asian Magic Johnson".....oh god what was his name...lol. I think he was on a 'ship team :lol:

edit: Sun Yue


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CPAYzNH4xXY&feature=player_embedded

haha


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Game tipping off soon. Hopefully we get some activity in this thread, though I'm not banking on any replies until after the game).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Basel said:


> Kobe at MSG? We know he usually likes to put on a show there. And with the sudden huge following for Lin, the Garden should be rocking tomorrow. Can't wait.


Key word: usually. He ****ing sucks tonight.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

you know what? if Mike Brown isnt going to call a timeout during a stretch like that - in other words if he's not going to coach then please fire his ass because do some ****ing thing - take Peace out, take Fish out and then get thrown out yourself


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

I believe this line up is either 1) just another reason to fire mike brown or 2) mike brown's way of telling mitch and jim buss just how much his bench sucks


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, somehow this lineup has us within 3. :laugh:


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

wow down only 3 with alot of time left. Just a total lack of eergy tonight. Kobe is just trying to find it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 9 just like that.

Where the **** has Bynum been tonight?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pathetic game. Lin's pretty awesome, though. Fun watching him.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Awful loss.

Nobody came to play.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we were just tired all night long worse game I've seen Bynum play in a few years he had nothing for Chandler. Our legs were gone we just got a team with miles . 

Lin played like a powerful Nash clone I've seen the 4 games he's played he's no fluke he has game. 

win Sunday and the trip is 3-3 disappointment. we just gotta make it to the playofs where we get rest between games.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

e-monk said:


> I believe this line up is either 1) just another reason to fire mike brown or 2) mike brown's way of telling mitch and jim buss just how much his bench sucks


No. 2.

I know you are down on Brown (pun intended), but let's face it, look what he has to work with. You mentioned the two biggest problems right now, Peace who was anything but tonight, who all of sudden looks to be 45 years old, and Fish, who is 45 years old but backdated his birth certificate 8 years.

Fish has been absolutely embarrassed all year long, I don't understand why he just doesn't hang them up. Jerry West did not hesitate when he realized he just could not play at the level he desired to be at, what is wrong with today's players anyway? Fish is done (hat tip to Kenneth).

Anyway, this season is lost. They can make a move at the trade deadline but this team is done without major changes.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Drew was reportedly seen in Times Square eating a soft pretzel during the 3rd quarter.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

Basel said:


> Awful loss.
> 
> *Nobody came to play.*


This.

Remember when they did this last year too? Some terrible performances, home fans booing the team (because they paid ransomed fortunes to go to the game), uninspired play...but still, they pulled some of those games out of the fire.

As you said elsewhere, there is no way this team can do that now. They were climbing a mountain all night long and they fell off the side.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Drew was reportedly seen in Times Square eating a soft pretzel during the 3rd quarter.


He couldn't get back for the 4th either because the cops towed his ride (you guessed it, he parked in a handicapped spot).


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

It is disgusting how bad we are outside of our top 3.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Ron said:


> He couldn't get back for the 4th either because the cops towed his ride (you guessed it, he parked in a handicapped spot).


:lol:


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It is disgusting how bad we are outside of our top 3.


Last night during the Celtics game, the announcers gave the stats about the bench's ranking in the league. I didn't even want to be reminded of it.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It is disgusting how bad we are outside of our top 3.


the drop off is appalling you'd think it would be easier to find the OTHER GUYS to fill out a roster. 

Artest and Fisher are horrifically bad.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

You can't make me believe that there aren't a d league sf and pg that could play better than Artest and fisher.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Haha wow, Jeremy Lin single handely handing it to Kobe and the Lakers without 2 All-Stars. WOW


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Despite the crap he got for saying it at the time...Magic was right...we should have blown this team up.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

they need to move one of the big 3 and convert a great player into 2 or 3 good players


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

ceejaynj said:


> Despite the crap he got for saying it at the time...Magic was right...we should have blown this team up.


You guys have really bad memories. remember this offseason, when Mitch tried to blow up this team, and bring in CP3. You cant blame management for the commish being a tyrant.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Our bench does need some changes. I have no idea why Brown isnt playing our best shooter off the bench. I also do not see why he doesnt play McRambis anymore. He cant space the floor, but at least he brings energy. Its not like the guys we play right now are killer from outside anyway.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Our bench does need some changes. I have no idea why Brown isnt playing our best shooter off the bench. I also do not see why he doesnt play McRambis anymore. He cant space the floor, but at least he brings energy. Its not like the guys we play right now are killer from outside anyway.


I agree Brown seems to do things sometimes that seem sorta random. He starts Ebanks who plays pretty steady then benches him starts Barnes who helps us win a couple games has confidence then he randomly starts metta who gives us nothing since he's returned to the starting line up. 

Then he immediatly bails on Mcroberts for Murphy who is't making shots or defending or rebounding worth a damn. 

Goudelock starts carving out a role and then he reinserts Blake tries playing Goudelock with him but Blake dominates the ball and makes Gouedelock a spectator and then benches Goudelock while Blake flails around and is giving us nothing. 

Whatever Murphy had in his career its gone now. I think Mcroberts can bring us the hustle and defense again. Young active hands shot blocking.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree Brown seems to do things sometimes that seem sorta random. He starts Ebanks who plays pretty steady then benches him starts Barnes who helps us win a couple games has confidence then he randomly starts metta who gives us nothing since he's returned to the starting line up.
> 
> Then he immediatly bails on Mcroberts for Murphy who is't making shots or defending or rebounding worth a damn.
> 
> ...


Yeah...Brown certainly has me scratching my head also.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

McRoberts actually has decent range - he shot 38% from behind the arc last year - not sure why he hasnt taken a single trey this season


----------

